# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Instant Queue for Ashran 2.0

## Muzza01

FIXED

Alright, I'm giving a large amount of credit to Emeraldqt for discovering the BUG ITSELF (http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-ashran-q.html (Instant ashran q)). 

However, this isn't a repost. After playing around with this, I have figured out what really is going on. The bridge itself is a 'timing mechanism'. It actually has nothing to do with getting the instant queue or not. 

Once you zone into Ashran, and the Zone Text shows up in the middle of your screen, you have 22~ seconds until you will get ported out. The queue takes approximately 21 seconds to 'expire', and for you to be ported out. 
It's all about timing. What seems to be the trick is actually simply clicking "Accept" on the popup, asking if you would like to join battle, just before you are about to get ported out.

So, method:

Open up the in-game stopwatch, or some mechanism you'll use to track time e.g. phone. Run into Ashran, as soon as the Zone Text shows on your screen, start the timer. 
*Double check that for you it is 22~ seconds before you get ported out. If it is, then there is your timer.* 
*If your timer is NOT 22~ seconds, find your timer that you consistently get ported out at. That is your trigger point.*
Run out, make sure you're NOT queued, run in, as soon as the Zone Text comes up, start your timer. This time, click Accept at 21~ seconds, so JUST before you're about to be ported out.

I tested this numerous times, on multiple characters (though not on multiple servers), and had a friend do it as well.

As I said, please don't scream repost, as the method is different, and I have gone to a great deal of effort to figure out exactly what was going on with that damnable bridge. Still, once again, credit and thanks to Emeraldqt for discovering it in the first place.

EDIT: I'm not sure if it a) puts you at the front of the queue or b) forces a spot open for you. If I had to guess, I would say the front. 
I done this, and left it for a few seconds while I alt tabbed, etc, and had it pop for me after waiting a little bit. Obviously, it could be coincidence (but I doubt it, as others that were there before me were still waiting). 
TLDR~ Don't always drop queue instantly and retry if it doesn't seem to be working, even though you swear you're getting the timing perfect. Give it a little bit, it might pop for you.

GL.

----------


## hayling

good job, was already thinking about sth like that since the first exploit sometimes worked for me even when i was standing not on the bridge.

----------


## rdruid69

This is definitly not a repost. +rep after test in the afternoon. So frustrating to have some 1hour+ queues. I just love ashran :P

Edit: 19 seconds for me. Rep added as promised.

----------


## Texasdude

Trying to make this work but no luck , dont really understand how you proceed tbh.

----------


## fav0riddy

thanks


just hit start on the stopwatch when "ashran blah blah appears on ure screen" press accept when the stopwatch hits 21 seconds

----------


## Texasdude

> thanks
> 
> 
> just hit start on the stopwatch when "ashran blah blah appears on ure screen" press accept when the stopwatch hits 21 seconds


Just tried , no luck again , where is the exact spot you actually click accept at 21 seconds ? For Horde that is

----------


## crunk001

The usual myth of "you have to click X when Y is disappearing. You have to time it precisely"

Not correct. I had to time nothing. Accepted the queue mid bridge to tower and could run even on the uppermost tip of the mid-lane.

You all will figure out your way. Fact is that it works. Heck I cant even describe my mechanic because it is no set-in-stone mechanic. Yes I say that because I dont know the exact mechanic. What I have written previously, works for me. That includings trying it 1-5times.

Yes, lag seems to be involved.

----------


## Texasdude

Bleh guess i'll just suck it up and wait 3 hours then , cant make this work at all

----------


## shaunffs

When my screen shows warspear blabla and i press the timer it goes up to 25 sec before i get ported instead of the 22 in ur post

----------


## gippy

Tried it around 25 times, couldnt get it to work

----------


## Muzza01

Do your own test. Run in, as soon as the zone text shows up, start a timer. Test it again, and again, to make sure. The timing for getting ported out should be consistent 100%. Just figure that out, and then, with luck and a bit of skill, accept JUST before you're going to be ported out. I can get it almost every time 100% without fail now.

----------


## demonzz40

Just tested working. But it has 2 be really good timing.

----------


## Droozy

from my experience the timer isn't 22 or 25, that's involving zoning lag if you start the stopwatch when you see the zone text popping up. i started the stopwatch as soon as the game asks me to queue about 35 times and it would pop after exactly 20 seconds every single time. I got it to work at try 11, 18, 26, 29, 31, 34 and 35, so yeah, it's very much practicable and i will get it to work almsot every single time by now

----------


## Texasdude

> from my experience the timer isn't 22 or 25, that's involving zoning lag if you start the stopwatch when you see the zone text popping up. i started the stopwatch as soon as the game asks me to queue about 35 times and it would pop after exactly 20 seconds every single time. I got it to work at try 11, 18, 26, 29, 31, 34 and 35, so yeah, it's very much practicable and i will get it to work almsot every single time by now


worked after 11 secs at first , then not working anymore , bleh

----------


## Fernando Alonso

Tried this but indeed. Timing must be within milliseconds or it won't work *sad face*

----------


## fav0riddy

works for me without probs

----------


## icetraveller

It works fine for me. I tried 10 times during peek hours and it worked for 4 times. ( It may require some luck)
Since every time only takes about half a minute, it is very convenient comparing to a 3 hour queue.

+ rep

----------


## madfotm

this defo works ur a legend :Cool:

----------


## thecoruptserver

This puts you at the front of the queue so even if it doesn't pop instantly your attempt may have been successful. Just wait a few minutes / seconds.

----------


## Zemsta

> I got it to work at try 11, 18, 26, 29, 31, 34 and 35, so yeah, it's very much practicable and i will get it to work almsot every single time by now


So where is your base luck factor on entering Ashran sooner than intended then? Sometimes it let me enter instantly even in peak time. sometimes after 11 sec, 18 sec, etc etc. without any exploiting. I think you all only got the same random luck from time to time.

----------


## no_power

Damn this is awesome! Got it working twice in a row, thank you man<3. I highly suggest starting the timer after seeing the message about queueing as Droozy suggested. It seems much more consistent.

----------


## Kaizuken

Works on EU ! Nice found !

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

Waited 3 hours in queue total today and got kicked out several times. Decided to try this, got it on 2nd try - amazing, thanks! +rep

----------


## Arisha

Will probably get fixed or something, now that so many people uses it=/ But its indeed very handy.
No idea how you guys get 3hrs queue, cause ive yet to enter with a normal queue.. Shortet ive waited was about 5hours, then i had to leave cause of real life^^

----------


## rbgmaniac

Great find! i'm getting teleported after 19 sec every time after accept queue window pop up, so i'm accepting at 18 sec and it works every single time, thanks

----------


## Znuff

```
local Ash

Ash = CreateFrame("Frame")

local candy = LibStub("LibCandyBar-3.0")
function DoBar(label)
  local texture = "Interface\\AddOns\\MyAddOn\\statusbar"
  local bar = candy:New(texture, 200, 30)
  
  bar:SetPoint("CENTER", UIParent)
  bar:SetColor(.1,1,.1,.9)
  bar:SetLabel(label)
  bar:SetDuration(35)
  bar:SetTimeVisibility(false)
  bar:SetFill(true)
  bar:SetMovable(1)
  bar:AddUpdateFunction(function(bar) bar:SetLabel(string.format("%s: %d", label, (1 + 35 - bar.remaining))) end)
  bar:Start()
end

function Ash:BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE (...)
  local  _, _, zone = ...
  if zone == "Ashran" then
    print("Queue popped up!")
    DoBar("Queue")
  end
end

Ash:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) self[event](self, ...) end)
Ash:RegisterEvent("BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE")
```

Have fun.

----------


## Kaizuken

> ```
> local Ash
> 
> Ash = CreateFrame("Frame")
> 
> local candy = LibStub("LibCandyBar-3.0")
> function DoBar(label)
>   local texture = "Interface\\AddOns\\MyAddOn\\statusbar"
>   local bar = candy:New(texture, 200, 30)
> ...



What is that for ?

----------


## Arisha

> ```
> local Ash
> 
> Ash = CreateFrame("Frame")
> 
> local candy = LibStub("LibCandyBar-3.0")
> function DoBar(label)
>   local texture = "Interface\\AddOns\\MyAddOn\\statusbar"
>   local bar = candy:New(texture, 200, 30)
> ...


Woot? Some kind of macro?

----------


## no_power

> ```
> local Ash
> 
> Ash = CreateFrame("Frame")
> 
> local candy = LibStub("LibCandyBar-3.0")
> function DoBar(label)
>   local texture = "Interface\\AddOns\\MyAddOn\\statusbar"
>   local bar = candy:New(texture, 200, 30)
> ...


I don't understand this code. The event "BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE" triggers when you get queue pop, and then it starts the timer? Why would you want a timer after you got queue pop? I might be completly wrong though.

----------


## MNC

Still working on US. 22 seconds was my timer, at 21 seconds I get in, every single time. Good find. I think the previous way is fixed, but this still works as of 5 min ago.

----------


## mrnice

awesome... worked on first try +5 rep

----------


## Znuff

It will allow you to time stuff easier than using a 3rd party app or a phone or whatever the hell you can think of. 

I now usually get in on the 2nd try - the first try is timing it.

----------


## hilmicansali

i download the ashran '' client.rar'' and i executed to a new file but i couldnt see the ''wow.exe'' ,i want to play ashran wow with bot(HB) but it needs to find wow.exe so how can i attach the bot or how can i add wow.exe in convience

----------


## Texasdude

> i download the ashran '' client.rar'' and i executed to a new file but i couldnt see the ''wow.exe'' ,i want to play ashran wow with bot(HB) but it needs to find wow.exe so how can i attach the bot or how can i add wow.exe in convience


What the hell are you talking about ?

----------


## Balldrop

Blizz fixed this by adding a variable timer, it could be 22 seconds once then 21 seconds or 20 seconds, and any miliseconds between that, making the timing impossible everytime. 
Also, anything posted on this website is usually monitored by blizzard employees so all exploits, bugs, or glitches revealed will either be hotfixed or implemented on maintenance, making this entire website pointless. You'll find a glitch like this one, blizzard sees it directly and fixes it faster than if this never was posted.

----------


## Damesombre

> Also, anything posted on this website is usually monitored by blizzard employees so all exploits, bugs, or glitches revealed will either be hotfixed or implemented on maintenance, making this entire website pointless. .


The only thing that is pointless is your comment. By the way, what a hell are you doing on a website that is...pointless ?

----------


## fav0riddy

> Blizz fixed this by adding a variable timer, it could be 22 seconds once then 21 seconds or 20 seconds, and any miliseconds between that, making the timing impossible everytime. 
> Also, anything posted on this website is usually monitored by blizzard employees so all exploits, bugs, or glitches revealed will either be hotfixed or implemented on maintenance, making this entire website pointless. You'll find a glitch like this one, blizzard sees it directly and fixes it faster than if this never was posted.


well we are using it since wod was released.

----------


## Nuke General

Not easy but not hard,it is working since wod release

----------


## Tinyfin

Worked before but not anymore. Guessing it got fixed or it was a placebo effect all along? *shrug*

----------


## Lives

> Worked before but not anymore. Guessing it got fixed or it was a placebo effect all along? *shrug*


Cam guarantee it works still. At least on EU

----------


## Xorelol

Fixed on EU

----------


## Muzza01

I'm actually having a lot of trouble getting it. Anyone been able to get it to work on Oceanic recently? I suppose I could just be really unlucky with my timing...

----------


## tapczan100

> Fixed on EU


I just did it twice. On eu.

----------


## Tinyfin

Tried it again and worked this time..But im still having my doubts. How does a location influence your queue position? I still call Placebo effectl.

----------


## saif3r

Still working on EU-Frostmane

----------


## Crysto

> I'm actually having a lot of trouble getting it. Anyone been able to get it to work on Oceanic recently? I suppose I could just be really unlucky with my timing...


Cannot get it working on Oceanic anymore, was working 100% a day ago...

----------


## Pratt2

I've tried this a good number of times over the last few days on US Alliance and never got it to work.

----------


## fearfart

Working fine on EU, both on alliance and horde side. +5 rep

----------


## MNC

> I've tried this a good number of times over the last few days on US Alliance and never got it to work.


Still working on US. I think you're doing it wrong.

----------


## Kiosk

Still working.

----------


## Cecu

Still working, technically! Took me 5 tries, but finally got it. 
Meanwhile, the timer is indeed random, so it seems we have to be lucky to get close enough to it!

I used the 20sec timer, and it worked finally. Actually, I got booted on 26th second, but 10sec later I got invited officially!

I am on a full EU server, and before attempting this, I stayed on the queue for long 30min, so its definitely worth it!

----------


## saif3r

I always do the same thing. Go to Ashran, pop up timer to see how long will it take to port me out. Going there again, accepting 0.5 second before kick time. Bam, in max 1 minute im in.

----------


## Pratt2

> Still working on US. I think you're doing it wrong.


I was doing it wrong.

----------


## crunk001

Still works and continues to work on EU.

Even though people on the same server I am wanting to make me believe it does not work and they had to wait for hours, while I got in within 1minute  :Smile: 

I will say it again: Find your own way how to do it. The initial method from the OP, running over the bridge and accepting when "Tower..." pops up, is the correct method. Just play around a little

I dont see how this could ever get fixed since I dont see an exploit in it myself. Why? Because the queue itself - is broken  :Wink:  Blizzard admitted that and are working on a fix

----------


## UnholyMisery

Been working for the past few days for me on OCE servers however this morning I have not been able to get it working. I'm not doing anything differently so I am unsure as to what is going on.

EDIT: NVM Still works. Must've just been doing something minor wrong.

----------


## iinfii

done this every day untill now and did work all the time, now i''d enter and it won't let me in :/

edit: never done this at this time

didn't work yet ~50 minutes all the time -.-

after about 1 hour trying i decided to make a break and now it worked 1. try lol xD

----------


## vawkse

working. thank you so much

----------


## wodqueomg

i just checked this works in frostmourne server in oceanic

----------


## Muzza01

Yeah, still working Oceanic.

----------


## dosty913

Can't get it to work anymore, was working for me every time before this morning. Emerald Dream US

----------


## AdamEd

Work on EU. Got it in my 4th try. The tIme was around 21 seconds,

----------


## buzzalot

Is this still working on US, cant seem to get it to work since servers came back up.

----------


## rotgut

This is seriously amazing, will rep +10 as soon as I can get my main account back  :Smile:

----------


## Pratt2

This worked for me last night on US. Will check in a couple hours.

----------


## Broken_Sound

Having trouble getting it to work after wing 2 of LFR was opened. Anyone else still having success?

It worked perfectly roughly 8hrs ago.

----------


## Pidgin

I think they may have fixed it. It worked last night and today I'm not able to get it to work after roughly 15-20 tries. Anyone confirm that its working on US servers after servers came up today?

----------


## shazzan925

no go for me on us/darkspear

----------


## Chizad

I've tried it with no luck today, it could be fixed. It's also possible there is a high volume of people attempting to bypass the queue since it's Tuesday and everyone wants their bonus conquest, not sure.

----------


## Muzza01

> I've tried it with no luck today, it could be fixed. It's also possible there is a high volume of people attempting to bypass the queue since it's Tuesday and everyone wants their bonus conquest, not sure.


Keep this in mind. That this effectively puts you at the front of the queue, it doesn't 'force' a spot open for you above the limit (pretty sure). This way, if there is a large quantity of individuals trying to do this, they're effectively constantly surpassing each others queue. 
Another little tip, try to time it for after a game ends, it helps, since people often leave after then.

----------


## MNC

I can't get either method to work anymore, on a very populated US realm since the reset today.

----------


## Pidgin

> I've tried it with no luck today, it could be fixed. It's also possible there is a high volume of people attempting to bypass the queue since it's Tuesday and everyone wants their bonus conquest, not sure.


This actually makes sense. I always thought you were bypassing the whole thing and sneaking in, but it makes more sense that you're just cutting in line. I'm gonna try and time it at the end of a game. Thanks

----------


## Preacher Jenkins

Confirmed still working on US at 11:10 EST. Never got a call to battle like past times, just immediately was part of ashran after hitting accept.

----------


## okydoky

can any one confirm this still work on oc server? no luck for me today ;-0

----------


## jozsab1

wow, got it working on first try on EU today. It did port me out but near the minimap, where it says queued for ashran it said "ready to enter" so i just walked in.

----------


## Gunner112

I'm having hard time getting this to work on EU today. it worked like a charm last night.. still no luck after roughly 15 tries

----------


## baru

think its fixed, cant get working on OC

----------


## crunk001

It still works mate^^ I repeat myself countless times.

Worked for me yesterday for alliance and horde. Instead of posting that it does not work, which is fine, maybe you want to ask how it works? Want to improve your strat that you can get it to work?

----------


## yakahz

trying to time it after popup, it takes = 20 secs after popup, no luck still for 20 mins  :Smile:

----------


## Gunner112

> It still works mate^^ I repeat myself countless times.
> 
> Worked for me yesterday for alliance and horde. Instead of posting that it does not work, which is fine, maybe you want to ask how it works? Want to improve your strat that you can get it to work?


did indeed work fine yesterday, but not today im having a hard time getting in. no luck after maybe 50 tries

----------


## crunk001

> did indeed work fine yesterday, but not today im having a hard time getting in. no luck after maybe 50 tries


ill try (again) today just to verify it will work. I will not post a video though, might get it "fixed" sooner (as I said I dont see it as an actual exploit, because the intial queue is broken)

its really nothing special.. run in behind the bridge, click accept and get a queue pop. had to try it 4times yesterday but in the end it worked.

Edit: Surprisingly it didnt work yet.

----------


## MisterL

seems to be fixed on EU! cant get it work after 20 trys!!!

----------


## bbq1337

Yeah pretty sure it's fixed.. this is my first day I've had trouble getting in.. no success after 15+ tries.

I've done this for 2 weeks or more without any problems, so definitely seems fixed as of today, unfortunately.

----------


## RNDnumbdggr

Also confirming fixed on EU

----------


## grimmeged

As I said earlier, this is amazing and here - have my rep <3

----------


## fav0riddy

> As I said earlier, this is amazing and here - have my rep <3


dont tell me its still working 4 u?

cuz i cant get it to work today

----------


## fearfart

It's fixed. Funnily enough, my horde mains are no longer base-farmed 24/7 since the fix - numbers seem more balanced. Guess we know which side has the most exploiters :P

----------


## rbgmaniac

was working an hour ago for me and 2 friends we could join the battle on eu server

----------


## vaitefodersff

Tried like 20 times , dont works.

----------


## Chizad

> It's fixed. Funnily enough, my horde mains are no longer base-farmed 24/7 since the fix - numbers seem more balanced. Guess we know which side has the most exploiters :P


The exploit never allowed you to bypass the 150v150 cap. It placed you at the front of the queue, it never bypassed the cap.............

----------


## Preacher Jenkins

I just used it again, the timing is slightly different than it was a couple days ago, but it still works. US 8:52 PM EST

----------


## funerailles

> The exploit never allowed you to bypass the 150v150 cap. It placed you at the front of the queue, it never bypassed the cap.............


I don't think so, because when the accept to enter button pops, it means you have a place to enter... but was it possible to have a place so much often? It would mean that, players where always leaving every 20sec... for me that's almost impossible to have so much people leaving! 

I also agree since the fix, Ashran is more balanced...

----------


## wodqueomg

mind tell us ?

----------


## Nastya

Is the instant queue method fixed since the latest patch? Something was downloading last night. Can't seem to get into Ashran so far. I'll continue trying until confirmed fixed (or still working).

----------


## crunk001

> seems to be fixed on EU! cant get it work after 20 trys!!!


wonder why..

oh guess why, the topic got too hot? that why we have an elite section. thank fully!

----------


## crunk001

Here, you retards might want to read this and better operate when you find an exploit and continue want to use it..

Blizzard, Please fix the Ashran queue exploit - Forums - World of Warcraft

It is so sad. Now enjoy waiting for hours, you ve deserved it.

----------


## Tequilaz

> wonder why..
> 
> oh guess why, the topic got too hot? that why we have an elite section. thank fully!


I think that blizzard got some money to access the elite section  :Smile:

----------


## Taboo52

Unless it's a major bug or it's widely exploited or pisses off a lot of players it really is low priority for them

----------


## crunk001

> Unless it's a major bug or it's widely exploited or pisses off a lot of players it really is low priority for them


Why was this then fixed anyway? Less people knew about it. Why would Blizzard care? I considered it to be a finders keeper. I didnt really took that much out of it. Surely I could enter it everytime I wanted to. But should that be standard, for everyone? I want to do this, let me do this instantly. Why would I not be able to do this instantly? The natural reaction to this would be "okay I do not care, lets do something else" but unfortunatelly we trained ourselves to suffer through this in order to get "what we wanted" or lets put it.. "what we were given". 

I am disgusted!

What is the ****ing point with 3hour queues? **** this shit, seriously. Sorry - no NOT sorry for my language. This IS bullshit. This company is getting more and more corrupt. Of course I am on my way to find a working dupe and exploit the living life out of this game. Their shadiness so deserves it... I dont even need to wish for bad luck, they naturally draw al negative forces upon them, with all of what they do lol 

Just wait for 6.1 and xp-time tokens purchasable ingame with gold. It will be the nail in the coffin. Guaranteed.

----------


## Muzza01

I haven't been able to get this to work recently either. I cannot say 100% since we haven't seen a blue post about it, but it DOES 'feel' fixed. Unless someone can confirm they have had it working for them recently, I'm going to say this if FIXED.

----------


## Feirunex

didn't work with me :/

----------


## grimmeged

Still working

----------


## Graurkainns

Its not working.. . Use the new method

----------


## MNC

This was hotfixed on Tuesday. You can dig up holinka's tweet about it somewhere. If you think it works, it actually doesn't. You just got in normally.

----------


## sm4ck

Its not working.. . Use the new method<br/> which new?

----------


## enis

nah, not wrking, it seems to be fixed.

----------

